# Can I have a ginger snap please?



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner had some serious tummy issues this past weekend that resulted in an emergency vet visit. He's getting better and I'm slowly introducing food. I bought some ginger snaps for him.
I opened the bag of ginger snaps, took one for myself (gotta have one!) and one for Gunner and sat down. 









Fine, you're not giving me my cookie then I'm not looking at the camera!









Finally!








Sniff sniff!









*slurp* That was yummy! Thanks mom!









Wait, what I get some frozen yogurt too? Yipee!

















That was one happy dog! 
And yes, I know his ears are dirty, but with all that happened over the weekend, I didn't want to stress him out by cleaning them right now.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How cute!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad Gunner is feeling better.He looks like he really enjoyed his treats. Love the narration.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very cute, glad he is feeling better


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Aww, Gunner hope your tummy is feeling better!

Cute pics, patient good boy!

(I stole your idea of the frozen yogurt in the small ceramic bowls, Rusty says thank you)


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Love it! So cute :wub:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Aww, Gunner hope your tummy is feeling better!
> 
> Cute pics, patient good boy!
> 
> (I stole your idea of the frozen yogurt in the small ceramic bowls, Rusty says thank you)


Gunner LOVES the yogurt. He won't eat much if it's not frozen. But when it is frozen he laps it up like there's no tomorrow.

And yes, I believe his tummy is doing much better. He's eating more and just had his first poop in nearly 4 days.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh my, had to be scary if a ER visit was in order.

Glad he's backing to poopling, poor buddy.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Oh my, had to be scary if a ER visit was in order.
> 
> Glad he's backing to poopling, poor buddy.


Yeah, seeing blood in vomit scared the living daylights out of me. But he's good now, eating a little better and getting back to the happy go lucky dorkness that I call Gunner.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Yikes, what did the vet say caused it?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Most likely this!
Merrick Doggie Wishbones (6- 8) - product summary - Bing Shopping

Long LONG story short, I gave him one of these Saturday night and all heck broke lose around 5am on Sunday morning.
Vet diagnosed it as Gastritis.
Trust me, I have learned my lesson. No more of these or anything even remotely similar!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Linda, logged in my memory bank, thanks for sharing.

I have seen those treats by Merrick. Every dog is different with how much they chew before swallowing, etc. 

Again, glad Gunner is on the mend!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Linda, logged in my memory bank, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I have seen those treats by Merrick. Every dog is different with how much they chew before swallowing, etc.
> 
> Again, glad Gunner is on the mend!


I always watch him when he has any type of bone. He usually lays on the floor right in front of me. He finished it within 30 minutes, which based on the size I don't think that's too bad.
He's had these before, lots of times and never had this result.
After this happened I had a GSD friend tell me that these sticks were recalled last summer. It's doubtful I got one of them, but something sure didn't agree with him. The gas he suffered on Sunday afternoon was brutal!!!! You could hear it snapping and gurgling in his tummy. And yes, I thought of bloat, but he had no other symptoms, wasn't in distress and his belly was good and soft.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Poor Gunner!  Hope he continues to start feeling better!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm so glad he is doing better!! Love the pics, Mr Gunner is handsome as always!!


----------

